# Question about gap opening whn our hoods are down/closed....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

When the hood is down and closed theres a gap between the lip of the hood and top part of fender. This is normal for our goats right? I figure little more air to get in is good right?

I just notice on other cars the hood is more sealed and flushed/tighter than the goat!


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

pctek said:


> When the hood is down and closed theres a gap between the lip of the hood and top part of fender. This is normal for our goats right? I figure little more air to get in is good right?
> 
> I just notice on other cars the hood is more sealed and flushed/tighter than the goat!


After thinking about it now maybe its a good thing or gm did it on purpose because how would outside air get into the air opening/hole from that area on the radiator shroud cover of that airbox tube going into the airbox.

Because if im right seems like the grill openings/honeycombs and the bottom fender grill allow air for the radiator but not the stock airbox opening like I tried to explain above.


----------



## gtotogo (Sep 18, 2010)

When looking above the hood and fender you should have a fairly even gap running from front to back, if not there is some adjustment. When looking from the side the hood and fender panels should sit flush with each other, if not there are rubber stops under the hood that can be adjusted in or out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's adjustable. Rubber screws on each side of the upper crossmember where the hood latches. If you mess with them, make sure you do an equal amount of turns in/out on both sides.

If it looks like it lines up with the rest of the car looking straight at it from the front about 2 feet away, you're golden.


----------

